# (soif rpg)The Shadows of Duskendale



## Dexerion (Nov 12, 2011)

I am running a table top using these rules with 8 players.  I am a better DM than I am a writer for this type of storytelling.  I am blessed with players that are very gifted writers, and as I did not keep dialogue notes, I am sure they will want to edit what I scribble down here.  Is there any way to do a private post to share only with their accounts that I can publish as public later?  If not, then initially the posts here will serve as the working rough draft of our first 4 sessions.  

The entire campaign is set 15 years before the events in the Game of Thrones.  I use a lot of cannon knowledge recalled by characters throughout the novels, so there are some spoilers to that regard within the game.  As I have adapted the knowledge into our setting, it is not completely accurate.  Please do not hold that against us.


----------



## Dexerion (Nov 13, 2011)

*Prologue*







*Lord Jaeherimyah "Jae" Cargyll*

_Oh, Elaena, why do the gods punish us so?_ Jae thought as he smoothed down his sister's hair.  _Beautiful and innocent, even in death.  You did not deserve such an end._ 

Jae was Lord of House Cargyll.  A house sworn directly to the Targaryens of Dragon Stone since its founding by one of Aegon the Conqueror's  distinguished captains over 270 years ago.  

House Cargyll had once been powerful and rich.  Seated in King's Landing within the walls of the City, Cargyll had little need for a standing army.  Rather, it developed its notroity at sea.  It established trade routes as far north as Eastwatch by the Sea, Pyke in the Iron Islands to the west, The Arbour in the south, and the free city of Lys to the East.  At the pinnacle of its power, Cargyll counted 13 mighty galleys in its fleet.  

That was 15 years ago, and since then, fate has dealt the house one diminishing challenge after another.  During the War of the Ninepenny Kings, King Jaehaerys II commissioned half of Cargyll's trade fleet to ferry troops to the Step Stones.  All of those Cargyll ships were burned, captured, or sunk in the Narrow Sea.  Jaehaerys had promised the house reimbursement, but died before doing so.  His son, Aerys II, ascended the throne and proclaimed that Cargyll should be grateful for the honor of serving the realm, and should not need reimbursement as "many had suffered in that war.  Do you presume that the throne should offer them all reparation?"

When the King's men left the Step Stones after crushing the Golden Company and Blackfyres, Alequo Adarys remained in control of the free city of Tyrosh.  Seeking revenge for his fallen allies, he paid well for stolen Westerosi goods, and sellsword Pirates plagued traders sailing past the islands for years.  Nearly all of Cargyll's remaining fleet was plundered.  Crews were slain, captains ransomed, and goods stolen.  Cargyll paid for every hostage, but not all of it's people returned alive.  The lost goods and ransoms sent the House deeply into debt, and it had been unable to rebuild while repaying.  

And then, *Duskendale*...

_Denys!_ Jae pounded his first into the bloody pillow beside his sister's lifeless head _Why were you so reckless?  Our lives were not yours to condemn!_  Jae grinded his teeth and lifted his hands before his eyes.  Even through the tears, he could see the blood.  _Your blood._  He looked into her expressionless face.  _I'm Sorry I failed you, sweet sister.  I'm so sorry._

*CRASH!*

The door to Lord Cargyll's chamber splintered and cracked as it was kicked down by the Kingsguard and his men. 

"Seven bloody hells," the White Cloak gasped, just above a whisper.  His men fanned out to flank him as he entered the room, then stopped and stared at the scene, swords drawn, eyes and mouths wipe open.  On the bed lie the body of Ser Martyn Darklyn, holding hands with the body of his beautiful wife, Lady Elaena Darklyn.  Both of their throats and the Lady's abdomen were laid open.  The stench of blood permeated the room.  Lord Cargyll hovered over the body of Elaena, his sister.  His visible hand was crimson.  

The Kingsguard boomed, "Lord Jaeherimyah Cargyll!  You are to be taken before the King to answer for this at once!"  Jae began to laugh, _Me?_  He turned to face them, and then they could see the blood covered dagger in his hand.  He thought about shoving the dagger through the underside of his chin as hard as he could, but if their children were to have a chance at life, he knew he had to face him, _and his fires._  The men in front of him shifted their weight to pounce on him.  He threw the dagger as hard as he could at the Kingsguard leading them.  It struck the man in the chest point first, hard, but barely a scratch was left on the breastplate as the dagger tumbled to the floor.  

That night he would burn, and the morrow would find his charred head on a spike above the Red Keep's ramparts.


----------



## Dexerion (Nov 16, 2011)

*Prologue (Continued)*

*Lady Eathyl Cargyll*

_Ten years, ten long years._  Eathyl sat alone in her Solar, brushing her long gray hair.  Since her Husband's passing on the King's orders, she had been subject to a very hard life.  The King did not extend his vengeance upon her family as he had the Darklyns and Hollands.  His advisers surely consuled Aerys that spilling more blood over Duskendale was unwise.  He choose rather to isolate them among the noble houses and tax their coffers into poverty.  He decreed that the Lady should never remarry or name another to see to the affairs of her House.  So it fell to Eathyl to not only raise her two newborn "children" alone without a father, but to also personally see to the King's dismantling of her family name.  The vast Cargyll holdings in and around King's Landing had to be sold or outright given to other Targaryen houses over the past ten years.  Currently the house holds title only to the Manor in which Eathyl and her two children lived in with a very small group of retainers.  This is largely due the generosity of Eathyl's long childhood friend, Gladys Chelsted, in the form of lenient loans.

_Gladys, I do not know how I can manage all of this without you.  Why do you choose now to avoid me?  After all these years, why?_  Eathyl had not been so emotionally drained since she last looked upon Jae's charred remains.  Even among her children, she felt nearly alone.  King Aerys II was rumored to be mad.  The realm was in chaos due to the rebellion of the Baratheons and their allies.  Families faced each other in battle, and Eathyl has not seen her only remaining friend outside her own low walls in many moons.  Not since Aerys had appointed her husband, Lord Qarlton Chelsted, Hand of the King.  Eathyl feared Garlan bringing her news that House Chelsted was calling in its loans any day.  If that happened, she would have to take her children and loyal retainers... _and what?  Run?  Where would we go?_  Eathyl knew that she needed to sit with Ser Fletcher, the Captain of her House Guard, and Garlan, her House Maester to discuss a plan.  _Today.  I will summon them after we break our fast._


----------

